

Writing Maintainable Code Considered Harmful (2) - nsoonhui
http://itscommonsensestupid.blogspot.com/2008/02/writing-maintainable-code-considered.html

======
wallflower
So to spoil the ending...you know it. Is this a fiction story? If so, making
up a story to make a point does not make sense.

~~~
brlewis
When your point is not true (as in this case) making up a story is the only
option.

When projects go that poorly they take out the people who are stuck and put in
someone with a reputation for getting things done.

Doing a project well and fast only whets their appetite for more.

